# Why is Las Vegas better than Craigendarroch?



## urbiman (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,

while reading the board I always read that it would be best to purchase Las Vegas because of the points/MF ratio. 

I couldn't find too accurate information about the MF in Craigendarroch but what I found was the following:

1BR $782 MF / 8400 points
2BR $856 MF / 9600 points

while in my understanding Las Vegas brings:

$975 MF / 7000 points

Are the MF for Craigendarroch incorrect or incomplete or do I miss something essential here?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 22, 2014)

Are you sure craigendarroch isn't euros's rather than dollars? With exchange rate that would make a significant difference.


----------



## urbiman (Jun 22, 2014)

I am pretty sure in regards to the currency, at least the 1 BR MF I converted by hand from pounds to USD.  However I am of course not sure if the underlying MFs in pound were correct. Maybe someone has more accurate information than me?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> Are you sure craigendarroch isn't euros's rather than dollars? With exchange rate that would make a significant difference.



In Scotland, it would be highly unlikely to find a price in Euros. That's GBPoundland. For now, anyway.


----------



## Blues (Jun 23, 2014)

AFAIK, the point assignments at Craigendarroch are the standard 3400/4800 for 1BR and 5000/7000 for 2BR.  I believe you can get 3BR units for up to 8400 points (platinum) and 3BR+ for 9600 points in platinum season, but those would have higher MFs.

I have a 2BR gold at Craigendarroch, worth 5000 points.  My 2014 assessment was 538.49 GBP, which at today's exchange rate is about $915.  Your understanding of the points and fees appears to be incorrect.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the reason the OP might think the points are higher is this page : http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/Resorts#details/index&resortId=227&backFunctionality=0

When you click on the points tab it shows:






which would indicate that all the units fall in the premier category and not the regular 1 br/2 br. etc.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 23, 2014)

Keep in mind that there are two HGVC resorts at the same location.
(1) Craigendarroch Lodges 
(2) Craigendarroch Suites 

Here's a link to the announcement of Craigendarroch Suites - http://www.hiltongrandvacationsmedi...HGV - Craigendarroch Suites Launch.AugAPR.pdf

The point chart above in Tschwa2's post is for the new Craigendarroch Suites.
Here's the point chart for the original Craigendarroch Lodges


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 23, 2014)

ahh.  So if it is new maybe it does have low MF's and high points value.  But that also means that it might be almost impossible to find a platinum resale and if you do the prices will likely be significantly higher than what one would normally consider to be resale pricing.


----------



## Blues (Jun 23, 2014)

Ah, so the suites are the conversion of the hotel that Richard McIntosh told me about.  Tschwa2, I highly suspect you're right.  Being a new conversion, I'm sure they're still in sales and priced at developers prices.  I'd be surprised if you could find a resale yet.  And I wouldn't be surprised if the MFs are higher, as the old hotel structure needed a *lot* of work.

Having stayed at Craigendarroch, I'd actually rather be in the lodges, as they're semi-detached and quite comfortable.  The entire property is very compact.  Walking to the main building for a meal, pool, or meeting is a very short stroll through well maintained paths and gardens.

-Bob


----------



## urbiman (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone so much for clarifying this. 

So at best (platinum) I could get 7000 pts for $915 MF in Craigendarroch Lodges which is about 100 USD worse than Las Vegas. 

Given the fact that this timeshare is in europe at HIGVC and scotland may in future get the euro it could be worth the 100 USD for me.

Does anyone know the MF of the other european properties:

Coylumbridge
Dunkeld
Vilamoura 

I am having a hard time finding the MFs of these properties on the internet. Are there any other costs at HIGVC I would have to consider, I think there should be something like a club fee?


----------



## alexb (Jun 23, 2014)

Craigendarroch 2 bed maintence £550 3bedroom £650
Club fee 99 dollars


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 23, 2014)

alexb said:


> Craigendarroch 2 bed maintence £550 3bedroom £650


Which is US $936 and $1,106.

That makes it $0.11 and $0.115 MF per point.  A very good MF ratio, but as others have mentioned, I'm sure the initial buy-in cost will be much higher due to being "Premier" units.

Kurt


----------



## urbiman (Jun 24, 2014)

I believe alexb posted the MF for the "old" lodges (but maybe I am wrong). 
Then the points would cost 0.13 USD pP for both (2 and 3 BR).

However obviously depending on FX that could be more or less.


----------



## alexb (Jun 24, 2014)

this is for the old lodges much bigger than the new properties


----------



## urbiman (Jun 24, 2014)

alexb said:


> this is for the old lodges much bigger than the new properties



Sorry, I am not a native speaker: What do you mean by "bigger"? In terms of fee or in terms of size?


----------

